#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-13
<Emmanuel_Chanel> おはようございます．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-14
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<jugger90> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<nobuto> こんばんは
<hito_jp> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20101214
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> アクションアイテムから
<hito_jp> ミズノさん査読とかってどうでしょう。
<jkbys> 10.04.1のRemix CDは、作って現在テスト中です
<mizuno> 査読はまだ手つけてないです
<mizuno> 帰ってきたばっかりで、まだ落ちついてないとも
<hito_jp> じゃあまあ10.04.1のテスト優先でその後ですかねぇ。
<hito_jp> 年内にリリースしたいところ、ぐらいな気はしますが、そういうスケジュール感で大丈夫なものでしょうか？
<jkbys> 問題なければ今週末でも出せるんじゃないかなと思ってます
<hito_jp> 週末にテストして週明けGo、ぐらいの感じ？
<jkbys> ぐらいの感じ
<hito_jp> なるほど。
<hito_jp> よろしくお願いします、と言っておいて週末にテストに協力するぐらいのつもりでいればいいですかね。
<jkbys_> はい
<jkbys> うつとこまちがえた
<hito_jp> なんで分身してるんですか……
<jkbys> なんかEmpathyで前に文字化けしたから、XChatも開いてるんですよね
<hito_jp> で、OSCについては申し込みを行いました。http://www.ospn.jp/osc2011-spring/
<jkbys> ありがとうございます
<jkbys> 宴会はどこでやりますか
<hito_jp> そこ!?
<hito_jp> 新宿か新大久保でやればいいやん、程度にしか思っていなかったりします。
<hito_jp> なんとなく「焼肉」という声がたくさんあったような錯覚がありますが、そーいう手配でいいのかなぁ。
<jkbys> いいんじゃないでしょうか
<hito_jp> じゃあイベントページを作るタスクを作ってやっておきます。
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> アクションアイテムはこんなもんでしょうか
<jkbys> じゃあ議題のほうへ
<jkbys> フォーラムの文書化されていないルールの文書化
<jkbys>     * 叩き台をwiki上にWIP/として作る
<jkbys>     * 明文化すべきもの
<jkbys>           o アカウントの削除方法
<jkbys>           o 要望の出し方
<jkbys>           o [ ] 漏れはないか？
<hito_jp> フォーラムで暗黙になっちゃってる手順って他にありましたっけ。
<hito_jp> 補足：「間違った投稿を見つけたらWikiにまとめなおしてそちらに誘導しろ」は迷いどころなのであえて入れていません。
<jkbys> 他には思いつきません
<hito_jp> じゃあその二つだけやっておきます。あとは必要に応じてまた。
<jkbys> よろしくおねがいします
<jkbys> 議題は以上ですが、他になにかあるでしょうか
<Henrich> none
<nobuto> 今日は間に合いませんでしたが、
<nobuto> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/543578/
<nobuto> 書いておきました。
<nobuto> なんか意見ありましたら来週までにでも。
<nobuto> あとで次回の議題としてコピーしておきます。
<jkbys> では、今日は終わっておきましょうか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜でいいですか？
<hito_jp> とりあえずこの場合の「管理者」と「判断の基準」が明確でないのを来週までに何とかしておいて頂けると。
<nobuto> 判断の基準は kuromabo さんが決めればいいものと。
<hito_jp> という部分を書いておいて頂けると。「他の人マターの部分」は明文化、自分だけでどーとでもなるものは省略、ぐらいの基準で議題書いて頂けると助かります。
<nobuto> はい。次回火曜大丈夫です。
<hito_jp> 12/21はすでに二週間ぐらいまでに確定してるので、ズラせないという理解をしてたりします。>1/4にやるかどうか決める日として宣言してある
<jkbys> そういえばそうでした
<jkbys> では21日ということで。お疲れ様でした。
<nobuto> お疲れさまでした。
<hito_jp> お疲れ様でした
<hito_jp> は。x「二週間ぐらいまでに」 =>  o「二週間ぐらいまえに」
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> みなさんにとって，漫画の”うぶんちゅ！”は，どんな作品ですか？
<amigojapan> konbanha Emmanuel_Chanel
<amigojapan> I dont know ubuchan
<amigojapan> ubuchyu
<Emmanuel_Chanel> "Ubunchu!" .
<Emmanuel_Chanel> See: http://www.divajutta.com/doctormo/ubunchu/
<Emmanuel_Chanel> It's a manga about Ubuntu on "Ubuntu Magazine".
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
<boscowitch> lol there is a ubuntu magazine ^^
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Yes. "Ubuntu Magazine Japan".
<Emmanuel_Chanel> You can download its English version under cc-by-nc-2.1.
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: I will take a look at ubuchu tomorrow,  oaysumi
<boscowitch> ドイツ語版もあるしいいね
<Emmanuel_Chanel> :D
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I felt it too funny to read at first. But reading it, I feel the series nice.
<tramm> how am I supposed to translate this Ubunchu thing?
<tramm> どうやって翻訳した方がいいかなー？この「うぶんちゅ」。。。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> よく分かりません…うぶんちゅの呼び方をどう訳すかが問題…でしょうね．
<tramm> Emmanuel_Chanel: no, sorry, I meant techincally. there seems to be some automatics to help the translation, but I cannot figure out how it works...
<boscowitch> i see
<boscowitch> じゃどうやって新しい外国語版を作る問題ですね
<tramm> はい、そうです。
<tramm> http://www.divajutta.com/doctormo/ubunchu/c1.htmlno
<tramm> http://www.divajutta.com/doctormo/ubunchu/c1.htmlのSOURCESをダウンロードしたけど、どうしたらいいか分かりません。
<boscowitch> maa
<boscowitch> 多分ね
<boscowitch> script.txt
<boscowitch> to script_title.txt
<boscowitch> を翻訳した後make-book.shを実行するだ
<boscowitch> 試して見る
<tramm> その方はしてみましたけど、何もできませんでした。
<boscowitch> make-book.shの実行するためはxml2poは必要です
<boscowitch> とconvert
<boscowitch> 最後にtar.bz2を作る
<boscowitch> ubunchu-01.tar.bz2
<boscowitch> convertは知らないけど
<boscowitch> なんかpngからpdfを作るツールだそうです
<boscowitch> ah
<boscowitch> inkscapeも必要です
<boscowitch> もしinkscapeのツールです
<boscowitch> convertはね
<boscowitch> かもしれない
<tramm> inkscapeはもっています。。。
<boscowitch> hm
<tramm> 実は、http://groups.google.com/group/ubunchu-translatorsに質問しましたから。。。
<tramm> ありがとうです。
<boscowitch> いいイデアだ
<boscowitch> ＾＾
<tramm> その人はぜひどうするかどうか分かります。。。
<boscowitch> ?
<boscowitch> sorry i don't understand
<boscowitch> could you write it agian on english ? or german ^^
<tramm> 日本語が下手ですねー。。 diese Leute werden selbstverständlich wissen, was muss ich tun um zu diese Manga zu übersetzen
<tramm> ich kann Deutsch lesen, aber kaum schreiben
<boscowitch> hehe aber dein deutsch ist besser als dein Japanisch ;)
<boscowitch> nur ein kleiner fehler "...., was ich tun muss um diesen Manga zu übersetzten"
<boscowitch> aber man versteht des torzdem wenn man alles gelesen hat ;)
<boscowitch> wo kommst du her tramm ?
<tramm> エストニアから来たんです。。。 weist du Estland?
<boscowitch> ah 近い！
<boscowitch> ich war noch nie da aber den Namen kenne ich
<boscowitch> 僕はもちろんドイツから；）
<boscowitch> hmなるほどむかしエストニアにドイツ話してたんです
<boscowitch> 語*
<boscowitch> 今日も学校で学ぶんですか？
<tramm> boscowitch: 僕は高校でドイツ語勉強したんですけど、普通ではありません。皆は英語を勉強しています。
<boscowitch> なるほどこちもそうです英語は普通、フランス語とイタリア語とラテン語は選べるです。
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-15
<amigojapan> hey Emmanuel_Chanel , うぶんちゅをみましたよ
<amigojapan> ちょっとだけ
<boscowitch> 私も
<boscowitch> 少しubuntuのプロモーション過ぎて面白いけど
<amigojapan> うん
<amigojapan> さいしょのエピソード、Ｑｕａｄｃｏｒｅのパソコン買うんじゃなくて、三つのパソコンを買えばよかったね。そうすればみんな
<amigojapan> 皆けんかしなくてすむ
<amigojapan> 中古のパソコン
<boscowitch> えへへ
<boscowitch> そすっね
<amigojapan> シスアドクラブなんて日本でありえる？
<amigojapan> だったら日本の学校に行きたかった
<boscowitch> シスアドクラブて何？
<boscowitch> 何語
<amigojapan> シスアド＝システムアドミニストレーター　　　クラブ club
<boscowitch> ^^
<boscowitch> どうかな
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 普通，パソコン・クラブという名前になるんじゃないかな．
<boscowitch> まあこっちもそうです
<amigojapan> うん
<amigojapan> メキシコにはクラブなんかなかった　：＿：
<taros> ぐぬぬ
<NEGIBO> うーむ。なんか、調子悪いな。。。
<NEGIBO> すみません。発言する部屋間違えました。。。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<amigojapan> konbanha Emmanuel_Chanel
<Emmanuel_Chanel> emacs だと，別の PC の X サーバーに新しいウィンドウを出す機能がありますが， xchat とか他のソフトだと見ませんね．
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: Ｘならなんでもできるよ
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: try this:
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: ssh -X ip         then xeyes    it may be -x   cant remember
<amigojapan> ssh -X ip    then xchat
<Emmanuel_Chanel> たとえば，今このパソコンのこのデスクトップで起動中の xchat を，別のパソコンの画面で見れないかな？と…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> emacs だと "New Frame on Display" のところに，別 IP を指定すれば出来るのになと…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> About your explanation, the correct option is -X, as you first told.
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: 見れるよ
<amigojapan> 今のパソコンで　ｓｓｈ -X ip    そして　xchat
<Emmanuel_Chanel> # ssh -X ip
<Emmanuel_Chanel> # xchat
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Like those lines?
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: wait
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: ssh -X username@ip
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: ater ssh, you need to type your password to the other computer, then xchat
<Emmanuel_Chanel> It's not what I want...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I already use telnet + X server with xhost (hostname).
<Emmanuel_Chanel> What I want is the function like emacs's "New Frame on Display" .
<amigojapan> Emmanuel_Chanel: you dont want to run an xchat from another computer on your screen?
<amigojapan> ok Emmanuel_Chanel , ni xchat doesnt have such a fucntion that I know of
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-16
<NEGIBO> あｓｄｆｇｈｕｊｉｋｏｌｐ；＠：「」
<NEGIBO> …あ。
<NEGIBO> スミマセン。キーボード掃除機で吸ったら妙な出力が。。
<NEGIBO> なんで、ログが残るとこばかりで、事故るのだろう。orz
<iso_ub> こんにちは
<iso_ub> ubuntu8.04つかってて
<iso_ub> ログインできなくなりました
<iso_ub> パスワード入力すると
<iso_ub> 一瞬エラーのような文字列が出て
<iso_ub> 再度認証画面に戻ります
<iso_ub> どうすればよりなりますか?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-17
<iso_ub> こんにちは
<iso_ub> どなたかいらっしゃいますか?
<btm_work> '-')
<iso_ub> '-')
<iso_ub> 'つ')
<iso_ub> ﾐz’_’)z
<iso_ub> ( * )'-')m9
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<iso_ub> こんばんは
<iso_ub> すみません、おしえてほしいことがあるのですが
<iso_ub> よろしいでしょうか>
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 答えられる質問には答えますけど，私も質問君みたいな感じですからねえ…
<iso_ub> ubuntuにログインできなくなりました
<iso_ub> gnomeでログインしようとすると
<iso_ub> 認証後に
<iso_ub> 再度gnomeログイン画面になります
<iso_ub> どうすればいいでしょうか?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> そのようなトラブルが， https://forums.ubuntulinux.jp/ のどこかにあったような…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 参考になるかどうか分かりませんけど， https://forums.ubuntulinux.jp/viewtopic.php?id=9420 というスレッドがありました．
<iso_ub> CUIログインに変更するにはどうしたらいいんでしょうか?
<iso_ub> Ctrl+Alt+F2ですね。。。。
<iso_ub> やってみます
<iso_ub> ありがとうございました
<iso_ub> では
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-18
<Emmanuel_Chanel> konbanha.
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
#ubuntu-jp 2010-12-19
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんにちは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> ボイス・チャット(voice chat)しようとすると，こっちがマイクに入れる音声が一秒ごとに切れます．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 別のチャットの linuxers に， pulseaudio をアンインストールしろと言われたけど，デスクトップごとアンインストールされそうで出来ない…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> って，誰もいないか…
#ubuntu-jp 2011-12-13
<jkbys> こんばんわ
<Mocchi> konbanha
<Mocchi> あややモードが。。。
<hito_jp> うーんbotの設定がいまいちだ……。
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<hito_jp> 議事録を坂本さんにチャレンジしてもらいたいなーと思うんですが、大丈夫でしょうか。
<jkbys> （ミーティング忘れて寝るところだったお・・・）
<Mocchi> らじゃです
<hito_jp> 予定管理しましょうよ……
<hito_jp> それではよろしくお願いします。>坂本さん
<jkbys> 管理したら負けだと思っている
<mizuno> もう負けっぱなしじゃないですか
<jkbys> むしろ大勝利
<hito_jp> 準備ができたらURLを貼り付けるでお願いしやす
<Mocchi> これでいいですか？　https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111213
<jkbys> 議題を見出しにすればオッケーかな
<hito_jp> 議題の部分を == == で囲ってください
<jkbys> アクションアイテムでなにかありますか
<Mocchi> 見出しにしました > 「議題」
<hito_jp> 手が回ってません。
<hito_jp> ちなみに、
<hito_jp> lang-selectorにつっこむ69話、もうOでのSRU諦めてもいいですかとか言い出してみたり
<jkbys> な、なんだってー
<hito_jp> なんか説明まとまらんのですよ。
<hito_jp> 主な理由は、「誰も困ってるって言ってきてないじゃん」に対抗するロジックがない。
<jkbys> まぁもう言うてる間に12.04だし、いいんじゃないでしょうか
<hito_jp> じゃあlang-selector単品で更新されたらjapanese remixで対策するか、やっぱSRUするかあとで考えるということで……。
<jkbys> そんなかんじで
<jkbys> ニフティクラウドと協力してなんかやりたい を見出しにする形式じゃなかったかな、いつもは
<hito_jp> そう
<Mocchi> ういっす
<jkbys> ニフティクラウドと協力してなんかやりたい
<jkbys> [ ] 手を出せる人は？
<mizuno> なんかって
<jkbys> なんかって
<jkbys> なんかって？
<hito_jp> まあUbuntu動かすのに都合のいいユーティリティなりcloud-initガイドなり、やれることやらないといけないことがたくさん
<hito_jp> ニフティクラウド以外にも、KDDIとかさくらとか色々あるわけですよ
<hito_jp> んで水面下で交渉して「こーいうのやりましょ」つーて手を動かせないかなぁと。
<hito_jp> 極端な話、クラウド環境ローカルにrepo持ってもらうだけでも助かるわけです。
<jkbys> なるほど
<Henrich> じゃぁ、KDDIの人には今度話をしてみるか
<Henrich> Debianのrepoもってよ！（ぉぃ
<hito_jp> それでもいいんじゃないかなぁ
<hito_jp> apt-proxyする方法なり、たぶんクラウド向けガイドは作らないといけないかなぁと
<hito_jp> んで、team名義で動くのが話早いと思うんだけどやっていい？　というのが主題でござる
<jkbys> やっていいに+1
<mizuno> よろしくおねがいします+1
<Mocchi> お手伝いできることはあまりなさそうですが +1
<hito_jp> じゃあなんか画策しておきます
<jkbys> よろしくお願いします
<hito_jp> そしてますます時間がなくなる……！
<jkbys> hitoさんは完璧な予定管理で無駄がないので問題ない
<mizuno> 予定を管理しているので、小林さん的には負けっぱなしですね
<jkbys> 他に何かあるでしょうか
<Henrich> 勉強会みたいなのってやらへんの？とちょとおもった
<Henrich> にふくらは企業向けか
<hito_jp> 会場と時間をよこせ！　みたいな状態です。まあ会場はなんとでも。
<hito_jp> でも時間がなくて死ぬるのが問題です。
<Henrich> 会場はKDDIさんがあります
<Henrich> このまえいってきましたが良かったですよ
<mizuno> 勉強会って、Ubuntuで？
<hito_jp> 会場はなんとでもなるんですよ。
<hito_jp> 時間さえあれば。
<Henrich> うん
<Henrich> あーそうね次官ね
<Henrich> 時間
<hito_jp> 時間を投入して会場と講師を確保するみたいなイメージ。
<mizuno> 京都でやるのは可能ですが
<hito_jp> 会場に時間をつっこめないなら金銭で解決ですが、それでも講師はいかんともしがたい。
<mizuno> あんまりやりたくない
<Henrich> あら
<hito_jp> あと「勉強会」とかいう名目ではやりたくないかなぁという。
<Henrich> ふみ
<hito_jp> あれ講師以外誰も勉強してないよね。
<mizuno> だってみんな勉強しないじゃん
<Henrich> うひひ
<Mocchi> なるほど。。。
<Henrich> おれするよおれおれ
<Henrich> ＜勉強
<Henrich> まぁ、何かのミーティングがあるといいのかなーとおもいますですます
<mizuno> イベント開催のコストが……
<hito_jp> オフラインミーティングはやるが勉強会はしない！　と。
<hito_jp> もし勉強会をやるなら、全員参加のLT大会だという主張を……
<hito_jp> あれLT大会だと会場準備だけじゃん。成立するならアリかも……。
<mizuno> 勉強会やるなら、Debian勉強会以上に全員に発表と資料作成を義務づけます
<hito_jp> 資料はいらないと思うけどなー。
<hito_jp> でも当日なんかしゃべってよ、というのは実装はともかく、方針としては同意。
<mizuno> 個人的には発表は余興みたいなもんで、調べたり学んだりした成果物を出して欲しいと思ってます
<Henrich> まぁ、それならそれで「何かのミーティングがあるといいのかなー」はそのままだな
<hito_jp> じゃあミズノさんは今の倍ぐらい原稿書こうかー（成果物
<ikuyaNOTE> （講師が）勉強（する）会
<mizuno> 次号のうぶまがは一人で半分書けってことですね(ぉ
<Henrich> 一人で書いてもよろしくってよ
<hito_jp> うぶまが執筆時期のRecipe全部書いていいっすよ。
<Henrich> まぁ、そんなところで。
<mizuno> いわゆる巷で流行ってるような勉強会を主催する気はありません、ということで
<jkbys> ほかになければ終わりましょうか
<Henrich> うぃ
<Mocchi> 議事録こんなんでいいですか？https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20111213
<hito_jp> 投票した部分が抜けてるとダメじゃね
<Mocchi> 了解 > 投票
<hito_jp> あとやまねさんが合意したのは書かれてるのと違くないかな
<hito_jp> あと「Ubuntuを動かすのに都合のよいユーティリティーの開発やクラウド向けガイドの執筆など 」は例であってこの書き方はダメじゃないかな
<Henrich> あー私は debian な人として話を持っていきますですー
<Mocchi> 一個づつ。まず投票って書式ありました？
<mizuno> SRU諦めます、で終わっちゃうとなんか違いません？
<hito_jp> 全般的に書いてある内容と事実が整合しない。
<hito_jp> ロック開放してくだされ。こっちで書くのでそれの差分見て把握してちょ
<Mocchi> hito_jp: 開放しました。よろしくお願いします。
<mizuno> 今すぐSRUはしないけど、language-selecterが単体で更新されたらまた考えましょう、ですよね
<jkbys> 議事なおし中ですが・・・次も火曜日でいいですか？
<hito_jp> はい
<Mocchi> はい
<mizuno> 20日は留守ですので、抜きでおねがいします
<mizuno> ひょっとしたら出先から参加だけはするかもですが
<jkbys> では20日ってことで。お疲れ様でした。
<hito_jp> done.
<hito_jp> また北海道すか……？
<Mocchi> mizuno: 来週も議事録の修行ってことですね。
<mizuno> 北斗星の切符が取れたので(ぉ
<jkbys> CERNの会見はどういう内容だったんだろう
<Mocchi> 八戸いいとこ一度は降りて（涙）
<hito_jp> 要約：来年には確定できるんじゃないかなー
<mizuno> 前は降りてたよ。新青森ができる前はな!!
<Mocchi> 議事録すげぇ。。。
<jkbys> つまり、来年に人類は滅亡する！ってことですね
<mizuno> な、なんだってーーーー
<hito_jp> マイクロブラックホールとか反物質とかタイムマシンとか作ってないから！
<Mocchi> ついにこの世界から書類仕事がなくなるんですねわかります（違
<jkbys> 動画がとぎれるのはヒッグス陣営の陰謀
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした、と
<Mocchi> お疲れ様でしたー
<Henrich> お疲れさまでした
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<mizuno> こんばんは？
<znz_jp> selecterはselectorのtypoかなあ。
<znz_jp> 議事録の。
#ubuntu-jp 2011-12-14
<shiori_> こんばんは
<shiori_> こんばんは
<shiori_> だれもいないか
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<shiori_> こんばんは
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 女の方ですか？珍しい．
<shiori_> 男ですよ(笑）
<shiori_> シオリという名は、ただ文字が気にいて
<shiori_> それにしても、ここは静かすぎですね
<Emmanuel_Chanel> shiori というのは，日本語では女性名に聞こえる．外国人だからわからないのも普通か…
<Emmanuel_Chanel> 気にいて -> 気にいって
<shiori_> ああ、ありがとうございます
<shiori_> やはり、外国人だとすぐばれますね(笑）
<shiori> 連結の状態がわるい
<shiori> 11.10のUbuntuではsongbird
<shiori> なくなったのかな
<emiryun> こんばんは
<emiryun> Lubuntuですが11.04のパッケージ・マネージャーにもsongbirdはないみたいです
<shiori> こんばんは
<shiori> あ、そうですか。ありがとうございます。
<shiori> sonbird代わりに使えるいいソフトウェアーないでしょうか？
<emiryun> Wikipedia日本語版を見ると、songbirdのlinuxサポート終了を受けてリリースされたnightingaleというソフトがあるみたいですが
<emiryun> パッケージマネージャーはおろか公式サイトからも入手できないっぽい…
<shiori> 公式サイトに入ることもできませんね
<shiori> プロジェクト自体が取り消しになったのかしら
<emiryun> うーん。
<emiryun> 音楽ファイルはWindows上のExplorerで管理してますゆえ(汗)
<shiori> ですよね(笑）
<shiori> 寒い
<Emmanuel_Chanel> なんで日本のチャンネルに来ているのかと思ったら #ubuntu-kr なんてチャンネルないのか…
<shiori> はい。
<shiori> もともと、韓国でのubunntu ユーザがほとんどいないので
<shiori> むかしは、IRC
<shiori> チャネルがあったらしいけど、いまはなくなったみたいです
<Emmanuel_Chanel> #ubuntu-tw は結構人がいるのになあ…
<shiori> 日本の留学も準備しているので日本の人に聞いてみるかと思って
<shiori> 韓国は90%の人がwindowsユーザですから
<shiori> いやほぼ95%かな
<shiori> とにかく、
<shiori> それにしても、日本のUbuntuユーザすごい人数ですね
<shiori> さむい
<shiori> おはようございます。
#ubuntu-jp 2011-12-15
<shiori> こんにちは
<shiori> こばんは
#ubuntu-jp 2011-12-16
<shiori> こんばんは
<shiori> あの、誰かtar.bz2をインストールする方法知ってるかたいませんか。
<shiori> 端末にtar .tar.bz2と書いたらインストールできるとききましたが
<shiori> だめだったので
<shiori> http://getnightingale.com/
<shiori> このファイル です。
<shiori> あの、tar.bz2
<shiori> インストール方法知ってる方いないんですか
<Mocchi> *.tarbz2のひとまだいますか？←いまきたひと
<shiori> はい、まだいます
<Mocchi> *.tar.bz2は圧縮ファイルです。zipみたいな。
<shiori> はい
<Mocchi> なので、それそのものがインストラーではなく、解凍して出てきたファイル群にインストラーが含まれます。
<Mocchi> ところで何をインストールしたいのでしょうか？差し支えなければ教えて下さい。
<shiori> それでは、マネージャーで解凍してからインストールするということですね
<Mocchi> はい。 > マネジャーで解凍してからインストール
<shiori> いま、やってみます。ありがとうございます。
<Mocchi> ただ、Windowsのように*.exeをクリックすればインストール画面が立ち上がってというのは稀で、コマンド操作をする必要がある場合の方が多いです。
<shiori> えと、いま解凍してみたら、いろんなフォルダーがありますが
<Mocchi> はい
<shiori> chrome,components,defaults,extensions,gst-plugins,gstreamer,jsmodules,lib
<shiori> plugins,script,searchplugins,xulrunner
<shiori> などのフォルダーと
<shiori> application,ini,blockist.xml,libjemalloc.so
<shiori> to
<shiori> と
<shiori> nigtingaleというシェルスクリプト文章ファイル
<shiori> と、nitiongale.ini , nitingle.orig , nigtingale-bin , updater.ini　があります
<Mocchi> 見たところGoogle Chromeの何かのように見えるのですが。差し支えなければ何をインストールしたいのか教えて下さい。。。
<shiori> あ、えとhttp://getnightingale.com/
<shiori> このnightinaleというソフトウェアーです。
<Mocchi> 一式確認しました。それでは、どこかに内容を展開していただけますか？
<shiori> 内容を展開て、どんな内容ですか
<shiori> すみません、まだ日本語が下手で
<Mocchi> もしかして英語の方がわかりやすいですか？
<shiori> いや、英語よりは日本語の方がわかりやすいです。
<Mocchi> 「圧縮されたファイルをどこかに解凍して下さい」でOK?
<shiori> はい、ホームに解凍しました。
<Mocchi> 「ここから先はコマンドで操作する必要があります。コマンド操作をしたことがありますか？」でOK?
<shiori> えと、端末に入力するということですよね
<Mocchi> はい。やったことありますか？
<shiori> えと、端末を利用してw3m
<shiori> やったことが全部です。
<Mocchi> それならインストール作業もたぶん自力でできると思います。
<shiori> えとなにを入力すれば良いでしょうか？
<Mocchi> ただインストールする前に1つお伝えしておきたいことがあります。
<shiori> はい、なんでしょう？
<Mocchi> 標準でインストールされたファイルを上書きしてしまうものが含まれていそうなことです。
<shiori> えと、もともと、OS
<shiori> 自体に含まれているもが
<shiori> 上書きされると？
<Mocchi> はい。それによって何かしらのトラブルが発生する可能性があります。
<shiori> それは、だめですね。解決方法はありませんか？
<Mocchi> インストールをしないという選択肢しかないですね。。。まぁトラブルと言っても、他のソフトウェアの挙動がおかしくなると言った程度かなと予想しますが。
<Mocchi> 自分でダウンロードしてきてインストールするという行為は、こういうリスクも抱えているということを覚えておくといいでしょう。
<Mocchi> インストール自体は
<Mocchi> 1.　端末を開く
<Mocchi> 2. 解凍したファイルまで「cd」コマンドで移動
<Mocchi> 3. シェルスクリプト「nightingale」を管理者権限で実行。すなわち「$ gksudo sh ./nightingale;」
<Mocchi> a-
<Mocchi> あーごめんなさい。3.は間違いです。
<Mocchi> 3. シェルスクリプト「nightingale」をヘルプオプション付きで実行。すなわち「$ nightingale --help;」
<Mocchi> 4. そうするとヘルプが見れますので、よく読んでインストール方法を見つけて下さい。
<Mocchi> 5. Ubuntuの場合はインストールするのに管理者権限で実行する必要があります
<Mocchi> なので、「$ sudo ./nightingale 何らかのオプション;」と言った具合になります。「何かのオプション」は先のヘルプの出力から判断して下さい。ひょっとしたらいらないかもしれません。
<Mocchi> sudoはパスワード入力を待ちますので、ご注意下さい。
<shiori> えと、
<shiori> sudo
<shiori> [sudo] password for shiori:
<shiori> [sudo] password for shiori:
<shiori> と書いていてから
<shiori> パスワード入力しようとしたら
<shiori> 英語で書くことができません
<shiori> 日本語でかいてもenterすれば消えちゃう現象がおきます。
<shiori> えと、成功しました。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは．
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Mocchi さん，最近は，会議以外で見るのは珍しいですね．
<znz_jp> 普通は必要ない ; をいつも付けてるのはなぜだろう?
#ubuntu-jp 2012-12-10
<nagakazu> Ubuntu日本語Wikiの[
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> こんばんは
<Mocchi> こんばんは
<chonan> こんばんは
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121210
<jkbys> ありがとうございます。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムから
<jkbys> 11.04のEOLアナウンス(jkbys)  やった記憶がない
<jkbys> いや、やった気もするな
<hito_jp> やってたやってた。
<AndChat|241401> みたみた
<jkbys> やってたわ
<Mocchi> [ubuntu-jp:4286]
<jkbys> やべぇ
<jkbys> 11.04のEOLアナウンス(jkbys)
<jkbys> ちがう
<jkbys> ミーティングの開催日時をメンバー間調整するため、調整さんにイベントを作成(jkbys)
<jkbys> 調整さんは火曜日に色をつけている
<jkbys> だが火曜日はミズノさんが×つけてるな
<jkbys> どうしたものか
<jkbys> 水野さんは月曜日にしても参加きびしいこと多そうだし、全体としては火曜日のほうがいいんかな
<jkbys> ちゅうわけで火曜日にしちゃうでどうだろう
<hito_jp> 自分的にはOKですー
<Mocchi> 私もOKです。
<chonan> 自分も大丈夫です
<jkbys> 水野さんがらみのは、メールででも確認して補完するしかないかな
<jkbys> じゃあ来週から火曜に戻すという事でひとつ
<jkbys> チームレポートって、この1週間でなにかあるかな
<jkbys> 記事しかなさげかな
<jkbys> 11月分を書くといって書いてない気がするので後で書いておきます
<jkbys> ↑アクションアイテムに入れておいてください
<Mocchi> らじゃです > アクションアイテム追加
<jkbys> ちゅうわけで議題へ
<jkbys> OSC 2013 Tokyo/Spring
<jkbys>     http://www.ospn.jp/osc2013-spring/
<jkbys>     [ ] 今回も参加するでよい？
<jkbys>         参加予定：shibata（両日）
<jkbys>     [ ] 誰がセミナーを担当する？
<jkbys>     [ ] 誰が申し込む？
<jkbys>         申し込みを経験したい人がいなければshibata
<jkbys> 先週のログをみた
<jkbys> セミナーの内容を決めないと申し込みできないという話だった
<jkbys> 参加予定の柴田さんが第一候補な気がするけどいないな
<jkbys> 他にやりたい人とかいるかな
<jkbys> セミナーはやらないという第2の道もあるけど
<hito_jp> 最悪自分がやるんでなんか適当に名目決めて出しましょうか
<jkbys> 名目はメールで相談したほうがいいかな？
<jkbys> 柴田さんに案があるかもしれないし
<chonan> MLで打診したほうが良さそうな気がします
<jkbys> ちゅうわけで、OSC東京の申し込み相談メールを投げる(jkbys)をアクションアイテムへおねがいします
<Mocchi> らじゃです > 相談メール投げ
<jkbys> 議題おわりですが、他になにかありますか
<chonan> 自分はありません
<jkbys> では終わりましょう
<nagakazu> すいません。
<jkbys> 次回、18日火曜日でいいですか
<nagakazu> 質問いいですか
<jkbys> はい > nagakazu
<nagakazu> ubuntu tips　のwikiでタイトルが英語になっているのですが、日本語の方がわかりやすいと思います。
<nagakazu> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/UbuntuTips　の各ページのリンクのことです。
<jkbys> これって前は自動で日本語になってたような・・・調べてみます。ご指摘ありがとうございます。
<nagakazu> 前までは日本語だったような気がします。お願いします。
<nagakazu> あと https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/UbuntuTips/Install/BurningISO を最新ver向けに変えたのですが、このような感じでいいでしょうか
<jkbys> 次回18日ってことで。おつかれさまでした。
<Mocchi> お疲れさまでした
<chonan> nagakazu : GJです。ありがとうございます。
<Mocchi> 議事録の確認お願いします。OSCのところ、これでいいでしょうか？https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20121210
<chonan> セミナー担当と申し込みの両方を打診ということじゃないかなあと。
<Mocchi> chonan: 確かにそうですね。
<Mocchi> chonan: 「セミナー担当者と申し込みについて、相談メールをメンバーMLに送信する」としました。
<chonan> インデント一つ浅くしてもらうと良いかも
<chonan> ん? 2つかな?
<chonan> で、問題ないようでしたら、送信承ります。
<Mocchi> chonan: 「誰が申し込む？ 」にぶらさげるので、ひとつだけ浅くしました。
<Mocchi> chonan: よろしくお願いします > 送信
<chonan> む
<Mocchi> むむ
<chonan> 次回からは水曜じゃなくて火曜日かな?
<Mocchi> げげ・・・何故・・・
<chonan> (気がついてよかった)
<Mocchi> ごめんなさい。。。
<chonan> 火曜日になります的なところはちょっと補足しつつ送信しておきます
<Mocchi> chonan: よろしくお願いします
<Emmanuel_Chanel> hi
#ubuntu-jp 2013-12-10
<hito_jp> こんばんは？
<Mocchi> こんばんは
<Mocchi> 議事録準備しといたほうがいいですかね？
<hito_jp> 可能そうなら涙目でお願いします……
<Mocchi> 涙目で？何故？
<jkbys> こんばんは
<hito_jp> とりあえずだいたい任せたみたいな状態です！　OSCの申し込みは（忘れなければ）年内にはやっておきます！
<hito_jp> そして涙目のまま死後とに戻ります！
<hito_jp> ちがう。仕事。
<Mocchi> 死後と・・・。
<jkbys> 大変そうだ
<jkbys> Ubuntu Japanese Teamのミーティングをはじめます。
<jkbys> 発言は日本語もしくは英語(English)でお願いします。
<jkbys> アクションアイテムと今週の更新はなさそうだ
<jkbys> OSC Tokyo
<jkbys> 申し込みが始まっている
<jkbys> [ ] 誰が申し込む？
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131210
<jkbys> これは吉田さんが年内にやるといことで
<jkbys> 議題オワタ
<mizuno2> こんばんは
<jkbys> 他になにかありますか
<hito_jp> 小林さんイベントきいひんのかー
<jkbys> 年末は厳しい
<jkbys> なけりゃ終わるか
<jkbys> 次回も火曜日でいいですか
<hito_jp> はい
<Mocchi> はい
<Mocchi> https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/IRCMeeting/20131210
<mizuno2> はい
<jkbys> 17日ということで。おつかれさまでした。
<Mocchi> お疲れさまでした
<hito_jp> おつかれさまでした
<hito_jp> ……remixをdailyでbuildしたいんだけど仕組みの準備がーみたいな……
<mizuno2> きたら終わったでござる
#ubuntu-jp 2014-12-09
<hito_jp> こんばんは（移動中
<hito_jp> こんばんは。移動中なのであとはうえのさんお願いしました！（ひど
<ueno_> ふあっ
<ueno_> 議事録はどうするんですっけ
<hito_jp> そもそもミーティング成立してないから日付だけ伸ばしておいて頂ければ？
<ueno_> はい。 では今日はお流れということで
<makopi> こんばんha
<makopi> 今よろしいですか？
#ubuntu-jp 2015-12-08
<yutakam> テスト
<yutakam> MTGは曜日変更ありました？
<ikuyaNOTE> ありませんが、最近は集まりが悪くて行われていませんね……。
<yutakam> すいません切れてた。
<yutakam> 了解です。12日のタイムテーブルに余裕があれば30分ほど発表したい。
<ikuyaNOTE> https://atnd.org/events/72271 を書き換えちゃったほうが早いかもですね（ぉぃ
<yutakam> w
<yutakam> 一旦、正規フローに則ってメーリングリストに出してみますー
<ikuyaNOTE> 少なくとも私は他に喋りたいというメールを見ていないので、タイムテーブルはがら空きだと思います
<yutakam> 了解にて。
<Emmanuel_Chanel> こんばんは。 IRC は全般に日本では普及していないのもあるのでしょうね。
